# Xampp problem mit mercury Mail (Wenn Mailserver an dann geht apache nicht mehr)



## harderph (14. Januar 2008)

Kannmir mal jemand helfen bitte bin vol am verzweifeln!
Folgenes:  Mein xampp läuft eigendlich ganz gut bis ich dann den MercuryMail einschalte dann geht garnichts mehr mit xampp! Zeigt keine seite an oder sowas in der art! Wenn ich dann wieder ausschalte geht alles wieder normal! Manchmal geht das auch ohne probleme wenn MercuryMail an ist! Überwiegend aber  nicht! Kennt jemand das problem weiss jemand ob man was gegen machen kann  Habe Windows Xp! 

Würde gerne mein scripte auch probieren aber wenn sowas auftritt geht das net !


----------



## Picl (14. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich habe glaube ich die Lösung für dich!
Hatte das selbe Problem und habe mal etwas geforscht. Mercury hat selbst einen Webserver der wohl für die Mailinglisten oder so zuständig ist.
Beende alle XAMPP-Server, geh im Windows Explorer in den Mercury Ordner, such nach der Mercury.ini und dort nach [MercuryB]. Dort findest du den Eintrag Server_Port, der standardmäßig auf 80 steht. Einfach mal auf 83 o.ä. stellen, speichern und dann erst apache und mysql und dann wieder mercury starten. BEi mir hat's funktioniert.


Greetz,

Picl


----------



## exil_db (5. Juni 2008)

Tausend Dank für diesen Beitrag. 

Hatte das selbe Problem und war kurz vor "Wirf den Laptop aus dem Fenster, ohne Fenster zu öffnen!"


----------

